# Wanted- long term let Playa Flamenca



## ilovespain (Jan 12, 2008)

hi, im new to this board, im looking to rent an apartment in Playa Flamenca for long term let from April for about 6 months, 1 or 2 bedrooms considered. Thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ilovespain said:


> hi, im new to this board, im looking to rent an apartment in Playa Flamenca for long term let from April for about 6 months, 1 or 2 bedrooms considered. Thanks.


Ahem 
Look below


----------



## tcpdj (Mar 19, 2008)

ilovespain said:


> hi, im new to this board, im looking to rent an apartment in Playa Flamenca for long term let from April for about 6 months, 1 or 2 bedrooms considered. Thanks.


Hi We have a really good apaprtment ony 7 mins from the area you are looking for ,in los balcones close to both airport shops transport, safe parking, and gets the sun all day and its fully furn and the people are ok as well! It free from April for only 600 e which enclides your bills gas water rate com tax,elc ,that if you dont go mad that is!!


----------

